# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Centro ELaborazione Dati: Vi prego un consiglio

## landosa

Salve a tutti. Avrei bisogno di essere illuminato su di un aspetto.
Sono dottore in economia e commercio ed attualmente sono paraticante presso uno studio commerciale.
In attesa di prendere poi l'abilitazione vorrei aprire un centro di raccolta collegato ad un caf che si rivolga a dipendenti, pensionati ed imprese.
La cosa che però mi sta balenando in testa è quella di aprire anche un Centro di Elaborazione Dati in modo da poter operare anche nel campo della contabilità.
Vorrei un consiglio in merito e soprattutto vorrei saperne di più proprio sul CED. 
1) Può aprire un CED chi non è abilitato?
2) Se si, in che forma giuridica (società, impresa individuale??)?
3) Quali sono i riferimenti normativi in merito?
4) Rispetto ad un normale studio commerciale quali sono le differenze e che tipo di attività in materia contabile/fiscale si può esercitare? 
Anticipatamente ringrazio e saluto chi vorrà darmi preziosi consigli e suggerimenti.
Grazie di cuore

----------


## mazzanti

il ced è stato costantemente definito come un'attività di elaborazione dati contabili (registrazione pura e semplice) ed aggiornamento dei registri dei clienti.
Non potrebbe:
a) svolgere attività riservate in esclusiva ad altre professioni
b) svolgere attività di assistenza tecnica in contenzioso tributario
c) effettuare consulenza legale o del lavoro
d) redigere i bilanci di società di capitali 
Tuttavia, di fatto, molti ced fanno tutto. Anche perchè riserve esclusive in favore dei commercialisti, come saprà, non ce ne sono mica tante.....ma da parte di un futuro Collega ci si aspetta che questo sia tenuto massimamente in considerazione !

----------


## Diego

L'attività di elaborazione dati deve prevalentemente consistere nella mera inserzione di dati nell'elaboratore elettronico e quindi nella mera digitazione dei dati forniti dal committente, esclusa pertanto ogni preventiva predisposizione degli stessi ai fini della successiva registrazione ed esclusa ogni ulteriore elaborazione. Inoltre l'attività di elaborazione dati deve essere svolta in via esclusiva, cioè non deve essere in alcun modo collegata ad attività aventi carattere professionale o di consulenza.  
Da quando sopra detto ne consegue l'attività di CED rientra nell'alveo di un'attività imprenditoriale normale e quindi sottoposta ai normali requisiti e obblighi delle altre iniziative imprenditoriali. Quanto alla forma è quindi possibile sia quella societaria che quella di impresa individuale. Ovviamente preferibile sarebbe la forma di Srl: minimo capitale sociale 10.000 euro e rischio a carico del patrimonio sociale. E' possibile la forma di Srl uninominale che con le dovute accortezze mantiene al responsabilità limitata. Quando alle differenze  tra l'attività di studio commerciale e quella di mero CED, viene semplice dire che la consulenza come ogni altra attività che si discosti dal semplice inserimento dati e non strumentali a questa, a rigore non sarebbe permessa. Poi la realtà è ben altra, ma questa è un altra storia. Tenga conto che esiste il reato di esercizio abusivo della professione: gli atti rilevanti, ai fini della configurabilità del reato di  abusivo esercizio di una professione di cui all'articolo 348 Cp, sono quelli riservati in via esclusiva a soggetti dotati di speciale abilitazione e cioè ai cosiddetti atti tipici, con esclusione delle attività relativamente libere, solo strumentalmente connesse a quelle tipiche.

----------


## Patty76

[QUOTE=Diego;13265]Inoltre l'attivit&#224; di elaborazione dati deve essere svolta in via esclusiva, cio&#232; non deve essere in alcun modo collegata ad attivit&#224; aventi carattere professionale o di consulenza.  
Leggendo quanto sopra postato mi &#232; venuto un dubbio. Un commercialista iscritto all'albo, titolare di partita iva per le consulenze, pu&#242; essere anche socio maggioritario di un centro elaborazioni dati?

----------


## Contabile

[QUOTE=Patty76;16627]  

> Un commercialista iscritto all'albo, titolare di partita iva per le consulenze, può essere anche socio maggioritario di un centro elaborazioni dati?

  L'art. 4 del D.Lgs. 139/05 disciplina le ipotesi di incompatibilità con lesercizio della professione di dottore commercialista.

----------


## Danilo.Casati

[QUOTE=Patty76;16627]  

> Inoltre l'attivit&#224; di elaborazione dati deve essere svolta in via esclusiva, cio&#232; non deve essere in alcun modo collegata ad attivit&#224; aventi carattere professionale o di consulenza.  
> Leggendo quanto sopra postato mi &#232; venuto un dubbio. Un commercialista iscritto all'albo, titolare di partita iva per le consulenze, pu&#242; essere anche socio maggioritario di un centro elaborazioni dati?

   
Io credo di s&#236;, se socio di capitale! Incorre nel carattere di incompatibilit&#224; chi esercita attivit&#224; d'impresa in nome proprio o  altrui. Pertanto, la costituzione di una s.r.l. oppure di una sas, laddove il professionista sia socio di capitale, non costituisce  causa di incompatibilit&#224; con l'esercizio della professione

----------


## PaoloG

Mi inserisco nella discussione con una domanda. Il Dottore Commercialista titolare di p.iva e proprietario dell'80% delle quote della srl CED può essere anche amministratore della stessa senza incappare nell'ipotesi di incompatibilità????? Grazie mille!!

----------


## Patty76

No, non può essere l'amministratore del Ced.

----------


## pettirosso

> Mi inserisco nella discussione con una domanda. Il Dottore Commercialista titolare di p.iva e proprietario dell'80% delle quote della srl CED può essere anche amministratore della stessa senza incappare nell'ipotesi di incompatibilità????? Grazie mille!!

  si può essere amministratore

----------


## michelin

Sì il dott. commercialista (quindi abilitato) può esercitare entrambe le attività ossia quella di servizi di dottore commercialista e quella di titolare e/o socio amministratore di c.e.d..
Le due attività sono affini e quindi ciò non è causa di incompatibilità. 
Fonte: la circolare del C.N.D.C. n. 11/2003 che tratta i casi principali di incompatibilità.

----------


## Patty76

Ah si?????  :Confused:  
Allora perchè a me avevano fatto fare l'amministratore del Ced...dicendomi che il commercialista non lo poteva fare...perchè incompatibile???  :EEK!:   
Ok...un'altra cosa da aggiungere nell'elenco delle inc...... del mio precende posto di lavoro... :Mad:   
Grazie!  :Smile:

----------


## Lolly74

> Ah si?????  
> Allora perchè a me avevano fatto fare l'amministratore del Ced...dicendomi che il commercialista non lo poteva fare...perchè incompatibile???  
> Ok...un'altra cosa da aggiungere nell'elenco delle inc...... del mio precende posto di lavoro...  
> Grazie!

  Ormai non credo sia più il caso di arrabbiarsi per il vecchio datore di lavoro.... 
ORA SEI PIU' FORTE CHE MAI! :Big Grin:  :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> Ormai non credo sia più il caso di arrabbiarsi per il vecchio datore di lavoro.... 
> ORA SEI PIU' FORTE CHE MAI!

  GRAZIE.... :Big Grin:  
Però continuo a scoprire bugie.... :Frown:

----------


## Niccolò

> GRAZIE.... 
> Però continuo a scoprire bugie....

  Patty guarda avanti  :Wink:   
Il passato è passato.... altrimenti non si chiamerebbe passato  :Wink:

----------


## Lolly74

Forza  e coraggio .... troppe ce ne hanno dette di bugie i nostri ex datori di lavoro .... e anche quelli attuali   :Mad:  
tanto lo sai in che situazione lavorativa mi trovo....  
raga ... domani colloquio quindi fate  gli scongiuri.... forse riuscirò ad avere il mio bel contratto a tempo indeterminato  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## conslavoro

Una domanda:... Vorrei sapere se qualcuno lo sa.. Il titolare di un ced (ditta individuale).. Come deve iscriversi all'inps?.. 
Grazie mille!!??

----------


## kennedy08

> Una domanda:... Vorrei sapere se qualcuno lo sa.. Il titolare di un ced (ditta individuale).. Come deve iscriversi all'inps?.. 
> Grazie mille!!??

  Per me, a questo punto, e' un'attivita' artigianale.
contributi fissi artigiani. 
Mi domando se il commercialista che fa anche l'amministratore del ns ipotetico ced debba anche iscriversi all'inps?

----------


## conslavoro

> Per me, a questo punto, e' un'attivita' artigianale.
> contributi fissi artigiani. 
> Mi domando se il commercialista che fa anche l'amministratore del ns ipotetico ced debba anche iscriversi all'inps?

  non commercianti?????? a me hanno detto commercianti.. ma non c'è una circolare che specifica.. oppure una regola fissa..  
non so come iscrivermi.. non vorrei sbagliarmi.. (il colmo e' che anche all'inps non sanno niente di preciso)

----------


## kennedy08

> non commercianti?????? a me hanno detto commercianti.. ma non c'è una circolare che specifica.. oppure una regola fissa..  
> non so come iscrivermi.. non vorrei sbagliarmi.. (il colmo e' che anche all'inps non sanno niente di preciso)

  Non e' all'inps che devi chiedere e' alla Commissione provinciale per l'artigianato presso la CCIAA. La tua e' una prestazione di servizi per cui...
Poi sara' lo stesso ente che comunichera' il tutto all'INPS.
Ciao e facci sapere.

----------


## conslavoro

> Non e' all'inps che devi chiedere e' alla Commissione provinciale per l'artigianato presso la CCIAA. La tua e' una prestazione di servizi per cui...
> Poi sara' lo stesso ente che comunichera' il tutto all'INPS.
> Ciao e facci sapere.

  ok..........

----------


## catia_a_lavoro

> il ced è stato costantemente definito come un'attività di elaborazione dati contabili (registrazione pura e semplice) ed aggiornamento dei registri dei clienti.
> Non potrebbe:
> a) svolgere attività riservate in esclusiva ad altre professioni
> b) svolgere attività di assistenza tecnica in contenzioso tributario
> c) effettuare consulenza legale o del lavoro
> d) redigere i bilanci di società di capitali 
> Tuttavia, di fatto, molti ced fanno tutto. Anche perchè riserve esclusive in favore dei commercialisti, come saprà, non ce ne sono mica tante.....ma da parte di un futuro Collega ci si aspetta che questo sia tenuto massimamente in considerazione !

  Cosa accade se un ced redige bilanci di società di capitali? o altri adempimenti riservati ai professionisti?

----------


## pipelly

Il passato è passato.... altrimenti non si chiamerebbe passato  :Wink: [/QUOTE] 
Si, ma c'è il passato prossimo e il passato remoto!!!!!!!
P.S. ( mia figlia di 7 anni studia i verbi  e con l'occasione li ho ripetuti da poco!!!!)  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gegione80

Secondo voi, il titolare di un CED puà essere anche amministratore di una srl la cui contabilità è tenuta dal CED stesso?

----------


## emanuele87p

Salve a tutti, sono neolaureato in Economia e sto facendo tirocinio per diventare esperto contabile (poi con il tempo commercialista), nel fratempo volevo aprire un centro CAF e che possa magari fare da patronato (se si può fare, altrimenti solo il CAF). Quindi cosa dovrei fare? E quali sono i requisiti? Sarei interessato ad uno sportello, quindi ci vuole anche la partita IVA?

----------

